# best body for SRT



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

The group I run with is running unmodified SRT chassis', the only thing we can change is silicone tires. We have to use an unmodified hard body. I did well with the AFX style camaro, does anyone else have a body that has worked well for them, that fits the Tomy SRT ?
thanks, Russell


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Toyota CV88 LeMans body, on the left, is low and handles great.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The BMW M1 is a great body for the SRT.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The AFX Datsun 240Z or Ferrari Daytona Coupe. Almost no overhang in the rear past the axle. And very low center of gravity.

-Paul


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*srt*

yes a very good ody to use is a ferrari can am 612 body no wing or one that works really well 4 me is a datsun bre 510 body hope this helped ty


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Lotsa good choices. Lots.

240z comes to mind first. Looks like a great race body and is one. Green, red white and blue,,, whatever.












BRE 510 is great, too. Looks like it might not be a great racer, but it is. Must be some weight distribution voodoo or something. Races great.













BMW M1... great.














This is an SRT that is crazy fast. I think the Cobra body works great for racing, but this hyper fast car probably biases me.












Just lotsa great choices.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

I'd go with the Ford GT 40, light weight and low center of gravity.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I like the #84 Johnny Lightning pull back car bodies.

They're light and won't break, with no bumpers or wings to come off.


















__________________


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Good point on the bumpers, SuperFist. 

On some (many?) of the 510 and 240z bodies the bumpers can break off pretty easily. Others seem to hold onto their bumpers exceptionally well, even in difficult crash conditions. I don't know any reason why or how to predict which is which. 

Definitely something to be aware of and to consider, though.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Thanks for the help, And I agree about the cars with bumpers, I was trying to stay away from those. Mine probably wouldnt last one race.
Russell


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have an SRT with the GT40 body and it's the fastest car in the stable :thumbsup:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*racer body*

BMW M1

cheap, light (insert joke hear) they will break get a few put some decals on them. 

from bud's

BMW M1 BODY DARK GRAY #9442
Manufacturer: Tomy 
SKU: TOMYB9442 
Price: $5.00


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> I have an SRT with the GT40 body and it's the fastest car in the stable :thumbsup:



Bob,

I have that exact SRT still in the plastic from an ebay bidding spree months ago at Thomas Auctions. I paid some crazy low price for it - couldn't say no. And I love the GT40 body. 

Hmmm... Maybe now's the time dig out that package and break her in. 
Maybe it'll be a speed demon like yours? :hat:

Kewl,

Rolls


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I dont know. I like balance, and durability.
That Porsche 959 body is great. Not the lightest, but well balanced 
and carries good velocity when someone spins out in front of you.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Another consideration is how well the body stays on in a wreck. I have raced on long high speed tracks and the JL stock car body, while thin and light, just does not handle a wreck without spectacularly disengaging itself from said SRT chassis. The Tomy GT40 is a very well balanced body that stays on very well. 

But the GT40 body brings up another factor: what's the value of the body that you are putting in harms way? The GT40 is for all intent and purposes a collector piece and you'll be tearing up what is really a fairly pricy little body. Outside of a few rarities, like the Super II, 90% or more of the value of a hardbody slot car is in the body. Classic A/FX bodies like the Ferrari Daytona, 240z, and even some of the Porsche 959s and BMW M1s are not something that you can easily replace. The older the body the more likely that it will shatter and break in a wreck. Old Aurora plastic can be quite brittle. 

My overall favorite from a weight, balance, secure fitment, durability, and cost is the Dash Racing Camaro. It's also a looker. Unfortunately these are neither as easy to find nor as inexpensive as they once were. The ones I have were pressed into service prior to Dash going quiet and they continue to serve me well for box stock hardbody racing. 

http://min.us/mvjpwAI


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Body for SRT*

Our club races these in our toy class. Try the AFX Datsun 240Z. It made all the difference in the world on my car!


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

A while back at Park Lane Hobbies we raced a class of SRTs with slip on silicones and no other mods. The body of choice was the Jaguar, Silk Cut and Castrol. These bodies fit tight on the chassis. We also used goop to help keep the bodies on. If I were to race this chassis now I would use a Dash Camaro. I use the Camaro in the AFX class now with good results. Peace Verb.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

My personal favorite that has not been mentioned is the AFX AP Corvette; with the AFXtras a very good alternative! For me the weight to center of gravity is perfect.. and just plain fun to drive. The AFX Dodge Magnum is also an awesome body for racing, but as others have mentioned orignal AFX bodies are becoming pricey to replace and are not very durable. 

-Robbie


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

roffutt said:


> My personal favorite that has not been mentioned is the AFX AP Corvette; with the AFXtras a very good alternative! For me the weight to center of gravity is perfect.. and just plain fun to drive. The AFX Dodge Magnum is also an awesome body for racing, but as others have mentioned orignal AFX bodies are becoming pricey to replace and are not very durable.
> 
> -Robbie


I have to agree with that one! I used to race a black one with yellow stripes at Fischer's Hobby Shop in Louisville. It is a great body to race. Nice and low. And I still have that car.










-Paul


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree my fastest of alltime was an afx ap corvette, yellow with black stripe. I just dug it out from the back of my pit box. We use to paint the bottom of the chassis with a silver marker and then run the car to see where it was hitting the track. A little work with a dremal and you could really get the car to stick in the corners and still be free on the straights. Peace, Verb.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

BMW M1 or JL 2001 Chevy. Both are very light and robust.

The drawback is both have a tendency to pop-off in a heavy crash. If you can angle in the side panels very slightly, they stay on much better and still have a bit of 'rattle'. 

I do this by wrapping a heavy-duty elastic band around the body in line with the body clips and then heat the body with a hair-dryer. The heat weakens the plastic and the elastic band pulls it in.

You know when you've heated it too much


----------

